# SS Stanfield



## maximus (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello,the steamship Stanfield sunk by a German u-boat during the first world war near Cabo de Palos (Cartagena,Spain).
someone knows something about this ship?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon Maximus
this is a little long but here goes. Firstly reference ships name Stanfield.
Following quote from one web site.
" SS Stanfield, ex Trinidadian 1937, ex Augusta 1912, ex Cadagua 1907. Built 1892 by Sir WG Armstrong Mitchell & Co Ltd, at Walker NewcastleuponTyne. Tanker 2432 tons 295' long, Beam 39', Draught 21'7", spd 7kts. Owners Stanhope Steamship Co Ltd. This ship is listed as being broken up in 1939. However there is no other Stanfield listed anywhere that I know or in Lloyds war losses in either of the two WW'S." Unquote. I have a picture of this one.
Now the interesting bit.
Ship Standfield, this from a Spanish site of a diver dated 20th August 2002.
Not perfect translation but near enough.
Dived on the stern at 55mtrs with the correct equipment and able to carryout and unforgetable dive on the STANDFIELD, visited inumerable parts of the ship, still in very good state.
Technical 
Name: STANDFIELD
Cargo ship - Steam.
120 mtrs long, 15mtrs beam, 9mtrs draught. Wrecked in 1917. Typical vessel of the time, plying the Med load/discharge. 8 miles of Cabo de Palos bumped into a U-BOAT. Standfield tried to escape and made for the Hormigas Isl but the sub torpedoed it eventually. The wreck lies in position 37 37 55N 00 42 07W at 60mtrs. If you Google and ask for Standfield there are several pages about the ship. All in Spanish.
Regards
Hawkey01(POP)


----------

